# Pflanzen im Bachlauf



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo,

was passiert im Winter mit den Pflanzen im Bachlauf ? Muß ich sie im Winter in den Teich setzen, wenn der Bachlauf stillsteht. 

Gepflanzt habe ich dort u.a. , __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Wasserhahnenfuß und  __ Bachnelkenwurz.

Oder kann ich, wenn die Pumpe tief genug steht, den Bachlauf in Betrieb lassen ? 

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Jackie, 

bei Teichpflanzen habe ich noch nicht so die Erfahrung, m. E. ist es aber erstmal nur von Bedeutung, daß die Pflanzen winterhart sind. Sofern dies der Fall ist, kommen sie auch mit wenig oder garkeinem Wasser im Winter aus. Die Pflanzen legen im Winter ja eine Ruhepause ein und müssen auch nicht versorgt werden. Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, daß die eine oder andere kaputt geht.
Ich laß mich in dem Punkt auch einfach mal überraschen.

Die Pumpe würde ich aber auf gar keinen Fall auch bei Frost laufen lassen. Dein Teich wird dann durchfrieren und schließlich geht die Pumpe kaputt.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Total austrocknen sollten die Teichpflanzen ebensowenig wie alle Pflanzen, auch wenn sie winterhart sind. Es vertrocknen weitaus mehr Pflanzen als erfrieren. Kein Problem, wenn Du den Bachlauf in Staustufen angelegt hast, so dass Wasser stehenbleibt, auch wenn die Pumpe abgeschaltet ist. Auch dieses Wasser verdunstet allerdings recht schnell. Deshalb ab und an einmal mit einem Schlauch nachfüllen, wenn die Witterung es gestattet. Kritischer wird's, wenn der Bachlauf leerläuft und die Pflanzen monatelang so gar kein Wasser mehr bekommen sollten (dann bringt ja selbst Regen nicht mehr so arg viel). Sofern da Gefahr besteht, ist es angebrachter, die Pflanzen im Spätherbst herauszunehmen, in Pflanzkörbe zu stellen und die wiederum einfach in den Teich. Wenn die Pumpe wieder angeworfen wird, stutzen und zurücksetzen.

beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Ich habe zwar Staustufen eingebaut, allerdings nur so, daß das Wasser dort nicht schnell durchfließt und nur kurz staut. Das heißt, läuft kein Wasser mehr in den Bachlauf, wird dieser dann trocken. Also werde ich die Pflanzen heraus nehmen und in den Teich setzen.

Danke für die Info

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Moin,

sehr gutes Thema, Staustufen und Pflanzen. Ich für meinen Teil werde ja auch nen Bachlauf basteln, mit Staustufen. In den Staustufen wird Sand/Lehm-Gemisch  zum Halt der Pflanzen drin sein. Mal schauen, ob sie des überleben.

Da ich den Bachlauf allerdings nicht mit einer enormen Literzahl befülle, sondern es ganz langsam plätschern lasse, hoffe ich auf jeden Fall,daß viele Pflanzen überleben.

Ich lass die Pflanzen nächsten Winter drin ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

Hi,

in meinem Bach bleiben alle Pflanzen drin. Die einzelnen Stufen sind nach hinten abgeschrägt und somit bleiben 5-10 cm Wasser stehen, wenn die Pumpe im Herbst abgeschaltet wird. Die Letzte Stufe vor dem Teich ist 15 cm tief und dann geht die "Wand" 10 cm senkrecht hoch, und das Wasser läuft nur ober über diese Kannte. Hat den Vorteil, es werden keine Partikel aus dem Bach in den Teich gespült, sie sammlen sich alle an dieser Stelle.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

Hallo, 

der kritischste Punkt ist hier die Möglichkeit der Pflanzen, Wasser aus einer frostfreien Tiefe aufzunehmen.
Grund:
Frost geht meist mit Schönwetter einher. Je nach Region ist der Boden dauergefroren, während die oberirdischen Pflanzenteile tagsüber auftauen und besonders bei Wind fleißig Wasser verdunsten.
Solange aber der Boden gefroren ist, kann kein Wasser aufgenommen werden - die Pflanzen vertrocknen.

Abhilfe: Der Bachlauf ist so tief, oder mit Schutzmatten o.ä. abgedeckt, daß die Pflanzen mit ihren Wurzeln in frostfreier Tiefe Wasser aufnehmen können. 
Hilfreich ist auch, wenn die Verdunstung der Pflanzen z.B. mit einem Vlies reduziert werden kann.

Grüße

Uwe Stichnote


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

das Problem das Du beschreibst tritt nur bei immergrünen Pflanzen auf. Da sie ihre Blätter behalten, verdunsten sie über die Spaltöffnungen weiterhin Wasser. Im Leitungssystem der Pflanze entsteht bei der Verdunstung ein Unterdruck und dadurch wird über die Wurzel Wasser aufgenommen. Ist die Wassersäule im Leitungssystem der Pflanze einmal gerissen, dann ist die Pflanze verloren. 

Soweit ist die Sache richtig beschrieben. Unsere Teichpflanzen sind aber nicht __ immergrün. Bei ihnen sterben die oberirdischen Teile im Herbst ab und die Pflanze zieht sich auf das Rhizom zurück oder sie löst sich sogar komplett auf und bildet Hibernakel oder Turionen. Seerosen und andere Unterwasserpflanzen ziehen sich auf Unterwasserblätter zurück. In allen Fällen gibt es keine Verdunstung im Winter, und die Pflanzen werden durch Frost nicht geschädigt.

Anders sieht die Sache bei den wenigen nicht zuverlässig winterharten Pflanzen aus die bei uns kultiviert werden. Diese Pflanzen haben keine Möglichkeit entwickelt ausreichend Zucker oder andere Frostschutzmittel in ihren Rhizomen zu lagern, da sie in ihrer Heimat keinen starken Frösten ausgesetzt sind. Aber das betrifft nur ganz wenige Pflanzen die für die Gartenteiche bei uns verkauft werden.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Werner,

da hast natürlich Recht, ich habe immergrüne Pflanzen vorausgesetzt.


Gruß Uwe


----------

